# 2º Concurso Fotografias MeteoPT - Votações



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2020 às 09:23)

*Votação para apurar os finalistas.*


5 votos por pessoa;
Ponderem bem antes de votar, pois não é permitido alterar o voto;
A ordem das fotos de cada membro segue a ordem em que foram colocadas no post original;
Qualquer pessoa pode votar, mesmo que não tenha participado.
Votos são secretos;
Votação encerra dia 2 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 12:39)

Excelente iniciativa mais uma vez da moderação, penso que com o resultado do 1º  concurso , faz todo o sentido existir a continuidade do projecto   Deixo aqui a minha modesta contribuição , e espero que todos gostem  Bom concurso a todos pessoal 

*Poente , dia 6 de Fevereiro ( Sesimbra) *




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Nascer do sol , dia 10 Junho ( Cabanas de Tavira ) *




Sunrise (Cabanas de Tavira ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Nevoeiro e Poente, no dia 31 Dezembro ( Parque natural Arrábida )*




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2020 às 14:43)

Nuvens altas, Serra da Freita, 26 de Outubro 2019



73286529_414829545830730_280960143275851776_n by joao martins, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2020 às 14:56)

Nada comparado com outras fotos, mas o que interessa é participar.  Bom concurso a todos!

*Forte Instabilidade. Arronches, 19 de Abril de 2019*




*Poente.* *Arronches, 21 de Agosto de 2019*




*Alguns mammatus ao final do dia. Arronches, 19 de Outubro de 2019 *


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

Ano muito fraco no que toca a fotografia da minha parte, acabei por me alhear bastante devido a uma série de situações, digamos que as fotos que fiz de jeito foram quase todas em 1 só dia.

Talvez esta seja a minha melhor foto do ano, mas fica a um canto das de certos membros:
*Trovoada perto da Tocha - 25 de Agosto*




*
Pôr-do sol - Tocha - 25 de Agosto*





*Nevoeiro sobre o Caramulo - 18 de Agosto*


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2020 às 19:55)

Boas noites,

Cá fica a minha contribuição 

*Pôr-do-Sol Sanjoanino. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019*



St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

*Shelf Cloud. Praia da Agudela, 06-04-2019*



Shelf Cloud. Agudela Beach, 06-04-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

*Luz Celestial. Leça da Palmeira, 16-03-2019*



Heavenly Light. Somewhere over the Rainbow, 16-03-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2020 às 15:19)

Aqui fica a minha contribuição. Três fotos das três coisas que mais gosto de fotografar, trovoada, nevoeiro e geada.

*Trovoada em Braga - 25 de Agosto*



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*Nevoeiro ao nascer do sol junto ao rio Cávado - 12 de Abril*



Foggy sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

*Cristais de gelo - 3 de Fevereiro em Braga*



Frost crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Jan 2020 às 22:34)

25 Agosto 2019 - São Pedro do Sul, Viseu





21 Outubro 2019 - Cabo Raso, Lisboa


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite

Ano pouco pródigo em motivos para fotografar aqui pelos Algarves, mas ficam as miinhas favoritas deste ano. Boa sorte a todos!

Sagres, 23 de Dezembro de 2019


 

Molhe de Ferragudo, Lagoa - 22 de Outubro de 2019


 

Carvoeiro - Lagoa, 22 de Outubro de 2019


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2020 às 00:13)

*Cumulonimbus, 1 de Maio (fotografia tirada na direcção norte, a partir de Estremoz)





Arco-Íris no Mar da Palha, 23 de Novembro (fotografia tirada a partir do Cristo-Rei)






Entardecer, 10 de Dezembro (fotografia tirada em Estremoz)





*


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2020 às 11:19)

Aqui ficam as minhas três fotos. Todas com elementos fresquinhos 

Cristais de geada no para-brisas. Manhã do dia 15 de janeiro, 650m de altitude e -2ºC, em Bragança.






Neve na estrada nacional 308, Parque de Montesinho. Manhã do dia 6 de abril, 900m de atitude, nevava com alguma intensidade.





Neveiros do Moncayo, Parque Natural do Lago da Sanábria, 8 de junho, 2000m de altitude.





Nas duas primeiras fotos o para-brisas é o mesmo


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Boas,

Não tirei muitas fotos no ano de 2019, peguei na câmara apenas quando surgiram eventos de trovoada. O 25 de Agosto acabou por ser a salvação do ano. 

Posto isto:


*Trovoada 25 Agosto, Braga*






*Trovoada 25 Agosto, Braga*



*

Nuvens de trovoada no dia 18 de Abril em Braga*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2020 às 19:14)

Ver 1º post do tópico.

Toca a votar!


----------



## Toby (27 Jan 2020 às 19:56)

Eu não votei nos aspectos técnicos, mas apenas na emoção da composição.
Escolha difícil.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2020 às 20:27)

O @Dan não aparece na cabine de votos...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O @Dan não aparece na cabine de votos...



Obrigado pela observação!

Já está corrigido. Fiz reset aos votos, peço que quem tinha votado, vote novamente, por favor.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2020 às 21:19)

@Duarte Sousa  A votação nas próprias fotos, deveria estar vedada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2020 às 22:25)

ecobcg disse:


> @Duarte Sousa  A votação nas próprias fotos, deveria estar vedada.



Não dá para colocar essa restrição, a não ser que os votos fossem públicos. Fica na consciência de cada um.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não dá para colocar essa restrição, a não ser que os votos fossem públicos. Fica na consciência de cada um.


Ehehe... ok. Eu já votei 3 vezes em cada uma das minhas! lol! 

Dá para a administração perceber quem votou em quais fotos? ou é mesmo totalmente incógnito?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2020 às 09:34)

ecobcg disse:


> Ehehe... ok. Eu já votei 3 vezes em cada uma das minhas! lol!
> 
> Dá para a administração perceber quem votou em quais fotos? ou é mesmo totalmente incógnito?



Não, o voto é secreto, nem membros nem staff conseguem ver. Como disse, *fica na consciência de cada um*.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2020 às 13:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não, o voto é secreto, nem membros nem staff conseguem ver. Como disse, *fica na consciência de cada um*.



Eu estava a ser irónico quanto a ter votado nas minhas! :P Claro que fica na consciência de cada um.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2020 às 14:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Eu estava a ser irónico quanto a ter votado nas minhas! :P Claro que fica na consciência de cada um.



Eu percebi


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2020 às 09:12)

Relembro que as votações terminam daqui a 3 dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 09:34)

Parece que a edição deste ano não está a ter tanta adesão como a do ano anterior...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2020 às 10:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que a edição deste ano não está a ter tanta adesão como a do ano anterior...


Só muito em cima da hora vi o anúncio do concurso.
A informação do dia 13 perdeu-se no meio de tantos posts, pouco ou nada  apareceu na página principal do fórum.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2020 às 11:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só muito em cima da hora vi o anúncio do concurso.
> A informação do dia 13 perdeu-se no meio de tantos posts, pouco ou nada  apareceu na página principal do fórum.



Por isso é que foi colocado o link no topo do fórum


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Jan 2020 às 11:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por isso é que foi colocado o link no topo do fórum



Olá, vou ser franco, também não reparei que o concurso estava no ar, só mesmo já na parte finalíssima do prazo - uns minutos antes!

À pressa ainda submeti 2 fotografias, parece-me que dentro do timming, mas não apareço na lista de imagens a votos. Haverá alguma explicação? Obr.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2020 às 11:57)

bandevelugo disse:


> Olá, vou ser franco, também não reparei que o concurso estava no ar, só mesmo já na parte finalíssima do prazo - uns minutos antes!
> 
> À pressa ainda submeti 2 fotografias, parece-me que dentro do timming, mas não apareço na lista de imagens a votos. Haverá alguma explicação? Obr.



Terá sido por não cumprir a 6ª alínea do regulamento para as fotos puderem ir a concurso, esta mesma refere que é necessário a *data exata* , e *local *da foto/s ! As tuas não tinham data, aconteceu o mesmo com uma foto do  @Ruipedroo , por falta de local,  mas ainda fui a tempo de o alertar , contigo infelizmente já não o consegui fazer , dado que foram postadas mesmo em cima do fecho das inscrições!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2020 às 12:04)

bandevelugo disse:


> Olá, vou ser franco, também não reparei que o concurso estava no ar, só mesmo já na parte finalíssima do prazo - uns minutos antes!
> 
> À pressa ainda submeti 2 fotografias, parece-me que dentro do timming, mas não apareço na lista de imagens a votos. Haverá alguma explicação? Obr.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Terá sido por não cumprir a 6ª alínea dos regulamentos para as fotos puderem ir a concurso, esta mesma refere que é necessário a *data exata* , e *local *da foto/s ! As tuas não tinham data, aconteceu o mesmo com as fotos do @Ruipedroo , mas ai ainda fui a tempo de o alertar , contigo infelizmente já não o consegui fazer , dado que foram postadas mesmo em cima do fecho das inscrições!



A razão é essa mesma que o @Ricardo Carvalho disse, as fotos não tinham data, e como foram colocadas muito em cima da hora já não deu tempo para alertar.

Talvez no próximo concurso tenhamos de pensar numa forma melhor de publicitar o evento.


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Jan 2020 às 12:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A razão é essa mesma que o @Ricardo Carvalho disse, as fotos não tinham data, e como foram colocadas muito em cima da hora já não deu tempo para alertar.
> 
> Talvez no próximo concurso tenhamos de pensar numa forma melhor de publicitar o evento.



Hélas! A parte triste é que fiz questão de colocar o local e data precisos no post  que fiz no IMGUR (vi isso no regulamento). Por uma razão qualquer, não aparece nada no post do METEOPT quando se carrega nas imagens... Enfim, _technicalities_...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2020 às 17:54)

bandevelugo disse:


> Hélas! A parte triste é que fiz questão de colocar o local e data precisos no post  que fiz no IMGUR (vi isso no regulamento). Por uma razão qualquer, não aparece nada no post do METEOPT quando se carrega nas imagens... Enfim, _technicalities_...


Sim, quando se faz o "embed", não vem qualquer metadado, apenas a imagem. Mesmo quando se usa o link direto do imgur no fórum acho que não aparece a descrição, e nesse caso é mesmo culpa do próprio imgur infelizmente...


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2020 às 16:45)

Bom dia,
Já não deveria ter começado a segunda fase das votações?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2020 às 16:50)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> Já não deveria ter começado a segunda fase das votações?



Estava previsto começar dia 2, sim, mas foi alterado para hoje, uma vez que se a 1ª votação fechava ontem, era impossível abrir ao mesmo tempo. Até ao final do dia estará aberta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2020 às 18:49)

1ª votação encerrada, ficam aqui os resultados.






Tal como diz no regulamento, à final passam as 10 fotos mais votadas. Uma vez que há duas fotos posicionadas em 10º lugar, ambas com 6 votos, a final será disputada a 11.

Votações abertas até dia 9 de fevereiro e mais uns pózinhos. 3 votos por user.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2020 às 08:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 1ª votação encerrada, ficam aqui os resultados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metam um post só com as fotos finalistas, para não gerar tanta confusão...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2020 às 21:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Metam um post só com as fotos finalistas, para não gerar tanta confusão...



Seria efectivamente mais fácil o voto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2020 às 08:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Metam um post só com as fotos finalistas, para não gerar tanta confusão...





Aristocrata disse:


> Seria efectivamente mais fácil o voto.



Qualquer pessoa pode fazer isso, não é necessário ser um membro do staff. Eu neste momento não tenho disponibilidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2020 às 09:07)

*Ricardo Carvalho - Foto 3

Nevoeiro e Poente, no dia 31 Dezembro ( Parque natural Arrábida )*




Sunset and fog in Arrabida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

--

*jpmartins - Foto 1*

Nuvens altas, Serra da Freita, 26 de Outubro 2019



73286529_414829545830730_280960143275851776_n by joao martins, no Flickr

--

*joralentejano - Foto 3*

*Alguns mammatus ao final do dia. Arronches, 19 de Outubro de 2019*





--

*João Pedro - Foto 1*

*Pôr-do-Sol Sanjoanino. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019*



St. John's Sunset. Matosinhos, 23-06-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

--

*guimeixen - Foto 1*

*Trovoada em Braga - 25 de Agosto*



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

--

*guimeixen - Foto 2*

*Nevoeiro ao nascer do sol junto ao rio Cávado - 12 de Abril*



Foggy sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

--

*guimeixen - Foto 3*

*Cristais de gelo - 3 de Fevereiro em Braga*



Frost crystals by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

--

*rafathunderstorm - Foto 1*

25 Agosto 2019 - São Pedro do Sul, Viseu





--

*rafathunderstorm - Foto 2*

21 Outubro 2019 - Cabo Raso, Lisboa




21 Outubro 2019 - Cabo Raso, Lisboa

--

*ecobcg - Foto 1*

Sagres, 23 de Dezembro de 2019





--

*ecobcg - Foto 3*

Carvoeiro - Lagoa, 22 de Outubro de 2019


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2020 às 15:33)

As votações terminam daqui a umas horas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2020 às 13:18)

E a fotografia vencedora é a fotografia nº 1, do membro *rafathunderstorm*!  Que também conquistou o 2º lugar 

A completar o pódio, ficam 5 fotografias: fotografias nº 1 do *jpmartins*, *guimeixen *e *ecobcg*, e as fotos nº 3 do *Ricardo Carvalho* e *ecobcg *

Confesso que este concurso foi feito um pouco em cima do joelho devido à reduzida disponilibdade, até porque não consegui participar, mas penso que correu tudo bem. Vamos em breve avaliar a possibilidade de colocar a fotografia vencedora no header do fórum.

Obrigado a todos os que participaram nestesta 2ª edição do concurso de fotografias do MeteoPT.com e, também, a todos os que não participaram com fotografias mas deram o seu contributo ao votar 

25 Agosto 2019 - São Pedro do Sul, Viseu


----------



## windchill (10 Fev 2020 às 16:21)

Muitos parabéns à minha mana e sucessora em título @rafathunderstorm 
És o meu orgulho!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Fev 2020 às 16:38)

Parabéns à Rafaela , pelos prémios obtidos  Inteiramente merecidos , registos simplesmente fantásticos  Parabéns a todos os terceiros também , e a todos os que participaram , e aos que apenas votaram,  apesar de este ano ter existido menos participações , a qualidade essa teve a um nível mesmo muito bom  Uma palavra de agradecimento ao staff pela organização do 2ª concurso , especialmente ao Duarte Sousa


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2020 às 20:27)

Boa noite,

Estou no estrangeiro pelo meu trabalho, não tenho tanto tempo, que felicito o vencedor. É bom que uma rapariga tenha batido nos rapazes... 
L'avenir de l'homme est la femme "Louis Aragon"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2020 às 22:23)

A Margem Sul é a maior!! Primeiro ganha um vizinho do Laranjeiro, depois uma de Almada... 
Pode ser coincidência, mas é realidade. 

Parabéns aos dois vencedores almadenses, e bom trabalho! Infelizmente não tenho tanta sorte e não consigo fazer fotografias de jeito, devido ao trabalho. Pena... 



windchill disse:


> Muitos parabéns à minha mana e sucessora em título @rafathunderstorm



É a tua irmã? Ui, temos negócios no fórum. Qualquer dia alguém aqui no fórum é acusado no caso _Familygate_.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Fev 2020 às 09:59)

Obrigada pelas mensagens e parabéns igualmente a todos 
Um agradecimento especial ao meu maninho do coração @windchill pela paciência desde 2016 pois sem ele nao tiraria fotos como tiro hoje e não teria evoluído tanto. 
Nem sempre é fácil obtermos a foto perfeita principalmente porque onde vivo é bastante escassa (@"Charneca" Mundial ganham da margem sul mas trovoada que é bom aqui nada ), claro que não é desculpa para quem adora isto e até tem um gostinho especial quando andamos milhares de Km e somos presenteados (engane-se quem acha que apanhamos sempre, desilusões em stormchasing é o que há mais ahahahah) 
@Toby numa profissão/ hobby maioritariamente masculino sabe sempre bem ganhar aos rapazesconfesso.

Desejo a todos uma época meteorológica cheia de boas surpresas, peguem nas máquinas e bora lá!!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2020 às 10:03)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Obrigada pelas mensagens e parabéns igualmente a todos
> Um agradecimento especial ao meu maninho do coração @windchill pela paciência desde 2016 pois sem ele nao tiraria fotos como tiro hoje e não teria evoluído tanto.
> Nem sempre é fácil obtermos a foto perfeita principalmente porque onde vivo é bastante escassa (@"Charneca" Mundial ganham da margem sul mas trovoada que é bom aqui nada ), claro que não é desculpa para quem adora isto e até tem um gostinho especial quando andamos milhares de Km e somos presenteados (engane-se quem acha que apanhamos sempre, desilusões em stormchasing é o que há mais ahahahah)
> @Toby numa profissão/ hobby maioritariamente masculino sabe sempre bem ganhar aos rapazesconfesso.
> ...



Parabéns Rafaela! A foto está sublime, és uma justa vencedora!


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2020 às 11:32)

Os meus parabéns pela apresentação desta descarga eléctrica fantástica e pela premiação inteiramente merecida.  Parabéns a todos os participantes e staff. Oxalá que no próximo também consiga dar o meu contributo.


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2020 às 13:03)

Parabéns à autora da foto vencedora. Aquele relâmpago terra-nuvem(upward lightning) à esquerda é a cereja no topo do bolo nesta foto por si só já fantástica. 
É uma pena não se ver a sua origem, potencialmente será uma torre eólica, pois é um fenómeno que segundo vou ouvindo e lendo muito associado a este tipo de infraestrutura.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2020 às 19:21)

Tenho estado um bocadinho afastado do fórum por motivos profissionais e acabei por não conseguir votar, mas deixo os meus parabéns à @rafathunderstorm pela vitória, muito merecida! Foto belíssima na qual já tinha votado na primeira volta 

Para o ano que vem sugiro que se banam os manos Nuno e Rafaela do concurso  Ou então fotos de raios 

Mas falando mais a sério, a meteorologia é tão diversa que efetivamente deveriam haver vários concursos, temáticos, isso sim. Fica a sugestão


----------

